
Remote Development Extensions for vs. Code - bketelsen
https://code.visualstudio.com/blogs/2019/05/02/remote-development?WT.mc_id=msbuild2019-hackernews-brketels
======
bketelsen
OP here. Also recorded a quick demo of using this from a Mac to edit code on a
Linux server.
[https://www.twitch.tv/videos/419428954](https://www.twitch.tv/videos/419428954)
Sorry about the high pitched whine - need to figure out what's wrong with my
setup now.

~~~
tda
Very excited to try this out! Would be so nice if you can just checkout some
repo and have a completely ready to go development environment available
directly. No more hassle with versions of linters, runtime or whatever to get
a development environment set up, but be productive from the start.

